# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  διαταραχή στον ύπνο ;

## Reef

καλησπέρα ..
έκανα μια αναζήτησ στο δίκτυο για κάτι που με απασχολεί σε σχέση με τον ύπνο μου. 

Εχω νιώσει κάποιες φορές μες τον ύπνο μου να θέλω να ξυπνήσω , να κινηθώ , αλλά δεν το καταφέρνω και τότε νιώθω πως αρχίζω να φωνάζω. Φαντάζομαι οτι είναι απο φόβο ή κάτι τέτοιο . Σαν να θέλω να κινηθώ και να μην μπορώ ..είναι λίγο τρομακτικό θα έλεγα , ωστόσο μετά απο λίγα δευτερόλεπτα καταφέρνω να ξυπνήσω και να κινηθώ , ησυχάζω λίγο και μετά συνεχίζω τον ύπνο μου...

Το θέμα είναι εγώ μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα πως όλο αυτό είναι μέσα στον ύπνο μου , ένα είδος ονείρου. Εχθές όμως που κοιμηθηκα σε ένα φιλίκό σπιτι , ο φίλος μου με άκουσε οντως να φωνάζω μέσα στον ύπνο μου . Εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι φωνάζω αλλα δεν πίστευα οτι όντως βγαίνει πραγματική φωνή προς τα έξω ....

Μπορώ να πω οτι με ανηχύχησε λίγο αυτό , δεν μου άρεσε που τελικά φωνάζω - μια φωνή ας πουμε που μοιάζει με έκλειση βοηθιας όχι τόσο τρόμου ή κάτι πιο τρανταχτό - ή και που δεν μπορώ να κινηθώ για λίγο . Επισης δεν το παθαίνω πρώτη φορά , αλλά κατα καιρούς , για παράδειγμα το τελευταιο 6 μηνο θυμάμαι να το έχω πάθει 3 φορές . Μέχρι εχθες δεν έδινα σημασία , αλλα δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ που έπαθα ξανα ... 

Ρε γαμώτο τι είναι αυτο ; Χρειάζεται να απευθηνθώ σε κάποιο ειδικό; :( Ευχαριστω ..

----------


## vince

Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι πριν κοιμηθείς που να σε χαλαρώνει και να σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι πιο ασφαλής. Να φάς κάτι ελαφρύ, να διαβάσεις....δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλα πιστεύω να σε βοηθήσει κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## Reef

Ναι μπορεί ..
..σκεφτηκα ρε συ μην είναι αυτό που λένε υπνική παράληση - στο μεταξύ κάνω search- δηλαδή μηπως ξυπνά πρώτα ο εγκέφαλος , αλλα το σώμα αδυνατεί για λίγα δευτερα να υπακουσει σε εντολές του. Και εκεί ίσως με πιάνει φόβος και μου βγαίνει η φωνή ... 

έχει τύχει σε κάποιον απο εσάς αυτό;

----------


## Aphelia

Εμένα με έχει πιάσει αλλά δε μπορώ να φωνάξω ενώ θέλω. Και είναι ακόμα πιο τρομακτικό να προσπαθείς πάλι και πάλι να φωνάξεις.
Η μητέρα μου πάλι το παθαίνει όταν παίρνει ηρεμιστικό για να κοιμηθεί. Δε το παίρνει συχνά, 1 φορά το δίμηνο ίσως οπότε είναι πολύ εμφανές ότι οφείλεται από το φάρμακο. Όταν την ακούω να φωνάζει πάω και προσπαθώ με ηρεμία να την ξυπνήσω για τα καλά γιατί είναι σε μία φάση ύπνου-ξύπνιου σαν μουδιασμένη.

----------


## La_ViTa

Κι εγω παθαινω πολυ συχνά διαταραχές στον ύπνο,άλλες όπως σαν αυτές που μας περιγράφεις και άλλες φορές να φωνάζω τόσο δυνατά ώστε να ξυπνάω τους άλλους.
Αλλά συνήθως κάνω άσχημο ύπνο όταν έχω φάει βαριά ή όταν είμαι στρεσσαρισμένη. Βοηθάει πολύ το διάβασμα,ένα ζεστό ρόφημα (χαμομήλι ή γάλα) και το μπάνιο

----------


## Sofia

μηπως την τελευταια περιοδο, οπου σου συμβαινει αυτο έχεις έντονο άγχος?ή εχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα?κάτι που σε απασχολει έντονα?

----------


## Reef

..παίζει προβληματισμός σχετικά με διάφορα θέματα , δεν μπορώ να πως όμως οτι είναι σε έντονο βαθμό , ας πούμε οτι ο βαθμός της ανασφάλειας για τα βασικά ζητήματα που με απασχολούν , είναι αυτός του μέσου όρου όλων μας και σε μικρές χρονικές στιγμές το ξεπερνάει , όχι κατα πολύ. Εν μέρη λοιπον μπορεί να οφείλεται και εκεί , σκέφοτμαι όμως μήπως είναι και κάτι οργανικό. 

Σχετικά με την φάση της υπνικής παράλυσης ξέρει κάποιος κάτι και αν εξηγέι το φαινόμενο που περιέγραψα; 

...το περιστατικό αυτό με χτυπάει λίγο στον εγωισμό , δηλαδή οκ τώρα φωνάζω στον ύπνο μου ; Δεν μου αρέσει αυτό. 

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας , ε!

----------


## Sofia

αφου νομίζεις οτι ειναι ή μπορει να ναι οργανικο ισως να ταν σκοπιμο να δεις καποιο γιατρο...τί ειδικοτητας δεν ειμαι σίγουρη. ίσως σε παθολόγο κι αυτος θα σε παραπέμψει στον κατάλληλο.

Και κάτι ακομα, μεσος ορος στα προβλήματα κ τις ανησυχιες καλο ειναι να τις αποφεύγεις.για σενα πρωτα απο ολα. τί παει να πει μεσος ορος προβλημάτων?ο καθενας μας ειναι διαφορετικος.το πολύ το δικο σου για μενα μπορει να ναι παρα πολυ λίγο....

----------


## Reef

..περι τα \"μέσου όρου\" να σου πω οτι συζητάω για τα προβληματά μου, επικοινωνώ και μοιράζομαι τις εμπειρίες μου , διαπιστώνω΄λοιπον πότε είμαι κάπου στην μέση ή πότε τείνω να ξεπερνάω κάποια όρια σε οτι αφορά τις ανησυχίες μου και πάντα σε σχέση με το περιβάλλον μου . 

...όπως και να χει , στατιστικά αν το δεις , υπάρχει σίγουρα ένα σημείο στο οποίο συγκλίνουμε όλοι στην εκδήλωση της συμπεριφοράς κατα περίπτωση ! οπότε καλό είναι να κοιτάμε που βρισκόμαστε που και που σε σχέση με αυτό το ποσοστό (τον μέσο όρο :p ) , για το δικό μας καλό ...πάντα :) 

...όσον αφορά το αν ειναι οργανικό , ενδεχωμένος όπως είπα και παραπάνω , μετά τον ύπνο μπορεί να επανέρχεται ο εγκέφαλος πολύ πιο νωρίς απο ότι το μυοσκελετικό. Κατα την φάση της υπνικής παράλυσης το σώμα δεν μπορεί να κινηθεί , είναι ένας μηχανισμός προστασίας κατά τον ύπνο . Δηλαδή έτσι όπως μπακαλίστικα το σκέφοτμαι , μπορεί ενώ ο εγκεφαλος να στέλνει σήμα στους μύες να κινηθούν , για κάποιο λόγο , αυτό το σήμα να καθυστερεί να φτάσει. Βέβαια άμα εγκεφαλικά είσαι ξύπνιος αυτό τρομάζει και για αυτό ίσως βγαίνει αυτή η φωνή φόβου , ...ακουγεται λογικό; Τι λέτε;

----------


## Sofia

να σου πω: εγω πιστεύω οτι οι εξηγήσεις που δινεις δεν μπορουν να αξιολογήθουν απο κάποιον μη ειδικο. Επίσης υποθέτω οτι ψάχνεις για μια σοβαρή κ υπεύθυνη άποψη. Οπότε μαλλον δεν βλέπω να παιρνεις διαγνωση On line:(

Τελος για το μέσο ορο στεναχωριας κλπ, οταν προσωπικα ειμαι χάλια ή στα κάτω μου δεν σκεφτομαι στατιστικα που βρίσκομαι...

----------


## Sofia

ειμαι εγω κ ο πονος μου.

----------


## Reef

..ναι ενταξει , αλλα αυτο που λέω είναι οτι καλό θα είναι , έστω και σαν πείραμα , μερικές φορές να αξιολογούμε τα προβλήματά μας όχι πάντα εγωκεντρικά. 

Τι βαρύτητα έχει το κάθε συναίσθημα δεν είναι μόνο θέμα προσωπικό , ενδεχομένως άλλες φορές να υπερβάλουμε και άλλες ακριβώς το αντίθετο, παγερά να αδιαφορούμε. Ε, χρειάζεται ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης , που και που ....

εντιτ: ...προς θεου δεν ψαχνω για διάγνωση κτλ , αλλά αν το έχει πάθει και άλλος κόσμος ή κατι παρόμοιο, όπως οι παραπάνω κτλ για ...το μέτρο σύγκρισης που λέγαμε :) ....να ανυσηχώ δηλαδή , να μην ανυσηχώ κτλ κτλ .... well ?

----------


## Sofia

βρε reef, αν σου πω οτι το χω περασει κ εγω κ δεν ειναι τπτ, αλλα στην περιπτωση σου να δειχνει κατι (εισαι το 1%)?

οπως μου τα γραφεις, εμενα μου φαινεται κατι οχι σπουδαιο...αλλα αν ειναι?γιατι να μη το δεις λιγο παραπάνω?να μην παρεις τη γνωμη ενος πιο σχετικου (σίγουρα:))?

----------


## vince

Αν δηλαδή μάθεις οτι όσοι τα πάθανε δεν τους βγήκε σε καλό τι έχεις να κερδίσεις με αυτό το μέτρο σύγκρισης? Τα στατιστικά είναι μια παγίδα που πέφτουμε πολύ εύκολα. Θέλουμε να ακούμε πάντα το θετικό για την περίπτωση μας έτσιο δεν είναι...?

----------


## Reef

σοφια καλα τα λες ,ωστόσο σίγουρα θέλω την γνώμη όσων το έχουν πάθει ή έχουν ακουσει κάτι για αυτό ή οτι δήποτε ξέρουν.

vince δεν είναι προθεσή μου να το κάνω πιο πολύπλοκο το θέμα , και ουτε θελω να μπερδεψω καμια στατιστική με το αρχικό ερώτημα : ) Άυτό που ξεκινησε με την σοφία για το μέτρο σύγκρισης κτλ είναι ένα εντελώς άσχετο θέμα και δεν έχει σχέση με το αρχικό ερώτημα .... : )

----------


## vince

Αν είναι έτσι τοτε να κάνεις τσατ με τη σοφια. Αλλά έκανες ποστ για να το διαβάσουν όλοι και εγώ σαν εξυπνάκιας είπα την άποψη μου :)

----------

